# Might be going on a pump!!



## hazey276 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi, don't know what i'm doing.  I've been to see my consultant today and recently i've had lots of problems with both high and low blood sugars, then, out of the blue he said that I should seriously consider going on a pump.  I haven't got a clue about anything about them.  I have got some time to think about it as i'm not back to see him until October

So i'm looking to you highly educated people to guide me with any help you can.

PLEASE HELP


----------



## Steff (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi Hazey no knowledge on pumps myself,but if you have not already then have a look at the pumping section, theres been alot of people in your shoes who have been apprehensive and nervous about a pump but since going on it have never looked back

Good luck


----------



## Blythespirit (Aug 12, 2011)

I know next to nothing about pumps myself but it does seem as though most people who get them think it's the best thing that ever happened to them. It also seems that you are lucky to be offered one as a lot of people have a fight and a long wait to get one. As Steff says, go and have a look in the Pumping section, and I'm sure some pumpers will be along with plenty of sage advise soon. Good luck! XXXXX


----------



## hazey276 (Aug 12, 2011)

Apologies but i thought i was in the pumping section.  If i'm not in it where is it please guys?


----------



## Steff (Aug 12, 2011)

hazey276 said:


> Apologies but i thought i was in the pumping section.  If i'm not in it where is it please guys?



sorry hun for confusion, my fault you are in the pumping section i was just meaning have a mooch around it


----------



## Northerner (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi Hazey, it's great that you have been offered the option of a pump, but I totally understand your hesitation, so it's a good thing to seek the assurance and experience of others. Here are a few links to previous discussions on the pros and cons:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=11416

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=14622

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=10539


----------



## shiv (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi Hazey I am a pumper too  where are you based?

Pumping is considered to be the closest thing that mimics a pancreas, in that you can change basal rates every 30 mins if needs be. I would definitely say go for it - in some areas it is hard for adults to get hold of pumps, so grab the opportunity with both hands!


----------



## hazey276 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi shiv, just read your posting properly.  I,m based in Manchester.  I must say the more I read the more i'm tempted to go on a pump but i'm still having a good look round, I just get really confused when i read all the jargon you all go on about but hey there you go!!!!!!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 18, 2011)

hazey276 said:


> Hi shiv, just read your posting properly.  I,m based in Manchester.  I must say the more I read the more i'm tempted to go on a pump but i'm still having a good look round, I just get really confused when i read all the jargon you all go on about but hey there you go!!!!!!



Might be worth investing in a copy of Pumping Insulin: Everything You Need for Success on a Smart Insulin Pump by John Walsh - also known as the Pumper's bible. It would give you a good idea of what to expect and explain a lot of the jargon for you


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi Hazey i have been t1 since 1966 and been on a pump over 2yrs. And i would seriously fight a big guy if someone tried to take it off me.       Nothings perfect but its in the right direction !  I am not a techno buff but when you get the hang of one i sure u will like one. Get one and and relax a bit more, good luck !


----------



## shiv (Aug 19, 2011)

hazey276 said:


> Hi shiv, just read your posting properly.  I,m based in Manchester.  I must say the more I read the more i'm tempted to go on a pump but i'm still having a good look round, I just get really confused when i read all the jargon you all go on about but hey there you go!!!!!!



If there's anything you don't understand just call us out on it and we can clarify!


----------



## Unicornz (Sep 5, 2011)

hazey276 said:


> Hi, don't know what i'm doing.  I've been to see my consultant today and recently i've had lots of problems with both high and low blood sugars, then, out of the blue he said that I should seriously consider going on a pump.  I haven't got a clue about anything about them.  I have got some time to think about it as i'm not back to see him until October
> 
> So i'm looking to you highly educated people to guide me with any help you can.
> 
> PLEASE HELP



Hi Hazey I'm based in Leeds and have been pumping since March. I was suffering from really erratic levels as well and ever since going on the pump my levels seem to have just smoothed out! My HbA1C has gone from 8.1% to 6.9% in four months and I feel so much better for it. I really can't recommend it enough! Feel free to send me a message if you have any specific questions and I can bore you with pages and pages of experience of my first 6 months


----------



## Rainbow (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi Hazey, I have been using a pump for 16 months having been Type 1 for over 40 years. There's a lot to get your head around but the benefits are well worth the effort. The technical bits are easy to learn and it soon becomes second nature. I have never known my diabetes as well as I do now, the ease and flexibility to manage my lifestyle is amazing. I appreciate it won't be for everyone but I find it quite liberating and would not give it back!


----------



## trophywench (Sep 11, 2011)

Hazey - only just seen your thread.  I'm a new pumper myself - May this year.

After a month I could have cheerfully took it off and thrown it back at the hospital.  Bloody thing.  But sod it, I'd show it who was boss ....

It was boss,  And yes, just the same as everybody else, you'd have to prise it off me now.

Is it worth all the work? - yes it is mate!


----------

